# Christianity is the cure to Social Anxiety



## knightbird111

The cause of your Social Anxiety is the Evil One a.k.a Satan. You question well how so?.........I will tell you how so, from the day you entered this world you have been conditioned by the television, by the school system, by friends and family to live in fear. The traditions of men is merely conditioning over the average joe to live in fear. We were trained to sin; smoke, drink, masturbate, porn, pot whatever sin you do, you were trained to do this sin to the point that you are addicted. 

Everyone in this world is under the guise of the Evil One 

It is that sin which causes your Social Anxiety. But how??? because you sin you have a guilty mind because you sin against Jesus. That sin is the reason for all your problems.

You follow the world system and not God. This is why Social Anxiety plagues those of us who suffer from it. Social Anxiety is underlying pain and you use your sin to treat that pain. 

Before I realized Jesus was real I tried every single medication in the book to cure my social anxiety, every single vitamin. It all does not work because I realized that the reason for my Social Anxiety is the Evil One. 

The Evil One chooses who he wants to make miserable. Those with Social Anxiety would benefit most from following Christianity because it is the one weapon against this evil entity. 

When Jesus and the Apostles lived on this planet they made sure not to fall into the bondage of sin because they knew it would detrimental and that they would have no power once they fell under the law of the flesh. 

For me, once I conquered my porno thoughts and I stopped watching TV, I stopped following the ways of this world. I reformed my mind to think differently, to think positive and faced my fears.......it is only then that I made progress and conquered most of my Social Anxiety. 

Bottomline: If you follow the world you will always have Social Anxiety because the world conditions your mind with fear. Without Jesus you will have no power. Medication will just numb your mind. 

Satan plants seeds of lies in the mind. As these seeds grow they capture the mind and limit the abilities of the individual.

How to get cured of social anxiety:
1) You need to pray to Jesus daily and ask him to come into your life
2) You need to trash your TV and all media. 
3) You need to end all bad relationships and forgive those who have done you wrong. 
4) You need to stop sinning, when temptation comes, do not give in. 
5) You need to reform the way you think, most of what is in your mind are just lies, you believe the lies because you never experienced the truth. You fear because of lack of experience and Satan works off of this. 

Do not let the world define your reality. If you believe in what the world presents to you then you are giving into lies. You know why you have blasphemous thoughts, because you watch that trash like "Desperate house wives" and you read Harry Potter.....that is why you have these fears because you let the social engineers define your reality. Example: If I watch porn, I am going to view women in my reality as those shown in porn. So I already have given into Satan, and he now captures my mind and my ability to speak with women is doomed because I will view them in a perverted manner. 

Take all your problems to Jesus and don't sin. If you sin then your dead in water.

Medication wont help your Social Anxiety. You can pop all the pills you want in ain't going to do anything but turn your head into a stone. 

Its not your fault, you didn't know, you follow the world but I am here to tell you walk away from the world and come to Jesus. Take all your issues to him.


----------



## Black Swan

Hi. 

While I accept the possibility that someone such as yourself has been helped by Christianity, I know of no evidence supporting the claim that all people's SA can be cured by Christianity.

What works for one person doesn't necessarily work for another.


----------



## justpassinby

knightbird111 said:


> The cause of your Social Anxiety is the Evil One a.k.a Satan. You question well how so?.........I will tell you how so, from the day you entered this world you have been conditioned by the television, by the school system, by friends and family to live in fear. The traditions of men is merely conditioning over the average joe to live in fear. We were trained to sin; smoke, drink, masturbate, porn, pot whatever sin you do, you were trained to do this sin to the point that you are addicted.
> 
> Everyone in this world is under the guise of the Evil One
> 
> It is that sin which causes your Social Anxiety. But how??? because you sin you have a guilty mind because you sin against Jesus. That sin is the reason for all your problems.
> 
> You follow the world system and not God. This is why Social Anxiety plagues those of us who suffer from it. Social Anxiety is underlying pain and you use your sin to treat that pain.
> 
> Before I realized Jesus was real I tried every single medication in the book to cure my social anxiety, every single vitamin. It all does not work because I realized that the reason for my Social Anxiety is the Evil One.
> 
> The Evil One chooses who he wants to make miserable. Those with Social Anxiety would benefit most from following Christianity because it is the one weapon against this evil entity.
> 
> When Jesus and the Apostles lived on this planet they made sure not to fall into the bondage of sin because they knew it would detrimental and that they would have no power once they fell under the law of the flesh.
> 
> For me, once I conquered my porno thoughts and I stopped watching TV, I stopped following the ways of this world. I reformed my mind to think differently, to think positive and faced my fears.......it is only then that I made progress and conquered most of my Social Anxiety.
> 
> Bottomline: If you follow the world you will always have Social Anxiety because the world conditions your mind with fear. Without Jesus you will have no power. Medication will just numb your mind.
> 
> Satan plants seeds of lies in the mind. As these seeds grow they capture the mind and limit the abilities of the individual.
> 
> How to get cured of social anxiety:
> 1) You need to pray to Jesus daily and ask him to come into your life
> 2) You need to trash your TV and all media.
> 3) You need to end all bad relationships and forgive those who have done you wrong.
> 4) You need to stop sinning, when temptation comes, do not give in.
> 5) You need to reform the way you think, most of what is in your mind are just lies, you believe the lies because you never experienced the truth. You fear because of lack of experience and Satan works off of this.
> 
> Do not let the world define your reality. If you believe in what the world presents to you then you are giving into lies. You know why you have blasphemous thoughts, because you watch that trash like "Desperate house wives" and you read Harry Potter.....that is why you have these fears because you let the social engineers define your reality. Example: If I watch porn, I am going to view women in my reality as those shown in porn. So I already have given into Satan, and he now captures my mind and my ability to speak with women is doomed because I will view them in a perverted manner.
> 
> Take all your problems to Jesus and don't sin. If you sin then your dead in water.
> 
> Medication wont help your Social Anxiety. You can pop all the pills you want in ain't going to do anything but turn your head into a stone.
> 
> Its not your fault, you didn't know, you follow the world but I am here to tell you walk away from the world and come to Jesus. Take all your issues to him.


I agree. I've tried just about every medication out there as well as a slew of other things. Giving my life to Jesus has cured me. Jesus/God is many things, but he has definitely been my counselor.

The devil has a stronghold on this world. Thats why there is a backlash against Christianity. The devil does not want people healthy. Medication helps, but masks a deeper problem. Counseling helps, but psychology does not touch on the spiritual issue.


----------



## knightbird111

Social Anxiety is an issue of the Flesh. Slavery to sin keeps the person in the Flesh and this person will seek world answers as to why they are scared to talk, scared in general. 

Evil spirits of the Flesh are the root of this Social Anxiety issue. Once the soul gets free and only Jesus has the power to free the soul. 

Once the soul is detached from these powers of darkness which all the governments and people are controlled under.....only then can this anxiety be conquered.

That is what I discovered........I was unknowingly under these powers of darkness which rule this world. My soul was in bondage and that is why I could not speak to a single person without trembling inside my shoes.

So it is sad for me to now realize that all those years my Social Anxiety was a result of me conforming to the world and believing what the world fed me. Everything the world fed me is negative trash. People say friends are good, my friend filled my head up with negativity I had to drop that friend. 

If you ever get free from Social Anxiety you will not be a participant of this world. This world is evil and thrives on having people live in fear. This system is flawed and without God. It worships money, fame and fortune. It teaches us to just get on with life, lie, cheat, steal to get ahead. It tells everyone to keep the pain in and do not fuss about it and do not shed a tear. Well guess what, the person that bullied you in school or the girlfriend or boyfriend that broke up with you....you just let it pass over like it was nothing but internally you are damaged. 

We are conditioned to hate, to envy, to be judgemental, to live prideful and that is why a portion of the human race lives with Social Anxiety. I do not blame anyone suffering from Social Anxiety. It is not your fault. Your problem is a result of this Antichrist system but Jesus can set you free.


----------



## Jene

I don't think it's that simple. Becoming a Christian is not going to solve all of our problems. Sometimes God chooses to take some of our problems away. But sometimes He doesn't. Sometimes He allows us to go through them. Romans 5:3-4 (NKJV) says, "And not only _that_, but we also glory in tribulations, knowing that tribulation produces perseverance; and perseverance, character; and character, hope." Sometimes the crappy things we go through are, in the long run, good for us! Even Paul had his issues: "And lest I should be exalted above measure by the abundance of the revelations, a thorn in the flesh was given to me, a messenger of Satan to buffet me, lest I be exalted above measure. Concerning this thing I pleaded with the Lord three times that it might depart from me. And He said to me, 'My grace is sufficient for you, for My strength is made perfect in weakness.' Therefore most gladly I will rather boast in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me. Therefore I take pleasure in infirmities, in reproaches, in needs, in persecutions, in distresses, for Christ's sake. For when I am weak, then I am strong." (2 Corinthians 12: 7-10, NKJV)


----------



## Samtrix

It's really too bad that other belief systems can't help people overcome their SA. *sarcasm font*
It is incredibly frustrating when someone posts in the forum "this is the ONLY way to overcome SA."
Knightbird111, I'm not trying to offend you, and it's great that you found something that works for you. But not everyone is christian, and there are definitely other ways of overcoming SA. And I believe that things happen for a reason; yes, SA has been torturous for me, but it has benefited me in certain ways, and I'm thankful for that. Maybe god even intented for me to have SA so that I can learn from it.
I definitely agree with several of your points in general, not just for overcoming SA. Stop watching trash tv, end bad relationships, and reform the way you think.


----------



## MrBakura91

I know I'm an atheist but I'm not posting here to argue about things but I have to point out some things I have a problem with. Number 2 dont watch Tv or use media? that sounds a bit extreme and to isolate yourself from what goes on in the world can cause you more problems. And the part about "dont ever sin " if thats what you mean is inaccurate to the message of the Bible isn't it because if you didn't sin would you have a need for Jesus? I thought Jesus was the only sinless person? I thought the point is that you repent for your sin and try to sin less but to try to not sin at all would be impossible because of original sin anyway. But the advice "Dont sin! At all" can harm a parnoid person and instead of getting over anxiety the person may become obsessed with perfection and just get worse.


----------



## Mairie

Jene said:


> I don't think it's that simple. Becoming a Christian is not going to solve all of our problems. Sometimes God chooses to take some of our problems away. But sometimes He doesn't. Sometimes He allows us to go through them. Romans 5:3-4 (NKJV) says, "And not only _that_, but we also glory in tribulations, knowing that tribulation produces perseverance; and perseverance, character; and character, hope." Sometimes the crappy things we go through are, in the long run, good for us! Even Paul had his issues: "And lest I should be exalted above measure by the abundance of the revelations, a thorn in the flesh was given to me, a messenger of Satan to buffet me, lest I be exalted above measure. Concerning this thing I pleaded with the Lord three times that it might depart from me. And He said to me, 'My grace is sufficient for you, for My strength is made perfect in weakness.' Therefore most gladly I will rather boast in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me. Therefore I take pleasure in infirmities, in reproaches, in needs, in persecutions, in distresses, for Christ's sake. For when I am weak, then I am strong." (2 Corinthians 12: 7-10, NKJV)


Yes. Some of the most powerful Scripture. We're going to always have troubles in this world--if we didn't we'd have no reason to keep trusting Jesus for eventual restoration.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone




----------



## dirsad

MrBakura91 said:


> I know I'm an atheist but I'm not posting here to argue about things but I have to point out some things I have a problem with. Number 2 dont watch Tv or use media? that sounds a bit extreme and to isolate yourself from what goes on in the world can cause you more problems. And the part about "dont ever sin " if thats what you mean is inaccurate to the message of the Bible isn't it because if you didn't sin would you have a need for Jesus? I thought Jesus was the only sinless person? I thought the point is that you repent for your sin and try to sin less but to try to not sin at all would be impossible because of original sin anyway. But the advice "Dont sin! At all" can harm a parnoid person and instead of getting over anxiety the person may become obsessed with perfection and just get worse.


You are correct.

People are inherently sinful (Romans 3:23).

When he says "don't ever sin" I think he is trying to create a high standard. Take for instance a school administrator who says his goal is for every student to get a perfect 36 on their ACTs. Is that a realistic goal? Not at all, but if the average ACT score goes up 3 points as a result of this new program, most people would probably view the new program as successful.

I think the problem you point out is a problem with setting goals too high in general. There is a saying, "Shoot for the moon and even if you miss, you will end up among the stars." That is all nice and sounds good, but what if you fail to launch time and time again? How inferior does that make you feel? I can set my goals fifty billion galaxies away and never accomplish anything, and as you suggest, feel like a failure as a result.


----------



## Mairie

Which is why grace and forgiveness is so, so necessary and such a relief to receive...when I fully understood the grace and forgiveness that God gives in abundance, that was the biggest relief for me in the world and a major milestone in my recovery from my anxiety issues.


----------



## MobiusX

religion is the solution for some only


----------



## King Moonracer

Just be careful not to repress temptation. Welcome it, and let it pass. If you ignore it and fight it, it will build up, and explode in your face.


----------



## Sierpinski

I grew up in a super Christian household. It was the source of my anxiety disorder, and absolutely the last place I would turn to for help. In fact, not even the last. Just unthinkable.


----------



## Sierpinski

I just read that this forum is not for debate, so what I wrote above may sound debate-ish. But at least it was honest.


----------



## dirsad

Sierpinski said:


> I grew up in a super Christian household. It was the source of my anxiety disorder, and absolutely the last place I would turn to for help. In fact, not even the last. Just unthinkable.


While it may be unthinkable for you, it isn't for many people, myself included.

I think the question MrBakura asked may be relevent here too. Quite often I think religious people get too tied up with the minutia of their beliefs. As MrBakura suggested, that can often make it feel impossible to fit in, when in reality emphasizing such small elements of a broader message might not even be that important.

I don't mean to debate, just merely curious...did you experience anything like this?


----------



## Samtrix

Sins are subjective. It'd cause me way too much anxiety trying to figure out what is a sin and what isn't. Being a pothead may be a sin if it's negatively effecting your life, but what if you've been prescribed pot by your doctor for unbearable pain? And god created all plants, including pot, so why is it automatically a sin to use it? 

And I fail to see how reading Harry Potter is a sin...


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

No, it isn't. I certainly believe that spiritual development can cure social anxiety, but real spiritual progress is not always quick or easy. You could be a Christian your entire life, pray every day and still have some social anxiety. Even if it does work, it could take years.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

Samtrix said:


> Sins are subjective. It'd cause me way too much anxiety trying to figure out what is a sin and what isn't. Being a pothead may be a sin if it's negatively effecting your life, but what if you've been prescribed pot by your doctor for unbearable pain? And god created all plants, including pot, so why is it automatically a sin to use it?
> 
> And I fail to see how reading Harry Potter is a sin...


You just have to follow your heart and use your best judgement. I personally don't believe it's a sin to experience pot a few times, but to use it in any way that is harmful to yourself is a sin. If you are in unbearable pain, then I believe that God, if he exists, will factor that in when considering the decisions you made. So, someone who uses a drug to relieve unbearable pain is not going to be judged as harshly as someone who uses a drug because they want to avoid their emotions rather than work through them.


----------



## Sierpinski

dirsad said:


> While it may be unthinkable for you, it isn't for many people, myself included.
> 
> I think the question MrBakura asked may be relevent here too. Quite often I think religious people get too tied up with the minutia of their beliefs. As MrBakura suggested, that can often make it feel impossible to fit in, when in reality emphasizing such small elements of a broader message might not even be that important.
> 
> I don't mean to debate, just merely curious...did you experience anything like this?


There was nothing subtle about it. It was like having a sledge hammer brought down on my head. The child is the slave of the parent. The wife is the slave of the husband. The man is cursed to live by the sweat of his brow. It is a sin to question physical or verbal abuse. One must turn the other cheek. Christmas is a sin because it's pagan. Virtually everyone goes to hell, because many are called but few are chosen.


----------



## dirsad

Sierpinski said:


> There was nothing subtle about it. It was like having a sledge hammer brought down on my head. The child is the slave of the parent. The wife is the slave of the husband. The man is cursed to live by the sweat of his brow. It is a sin to question physical or verbal abuse. One must turn the other cheek. Christmas is a sin because it's pagan. Virtually everyone goes to hell, because many are called but few are chosen.


As an example, I'd imagine that most Christians don't think Christmas is a sin....I don't mean to offend, but it would seem your family is a bit radical.

Personally, a less radical approach has helped me find piece.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster

Sierpinski said:


> There was nothing subtle about it. It was like having a sledge hammer brought down on my head. The child is the slave of the parent. The wife is the slave of the husband. The man is cursed to live by the sweat of his brow. It is a sin to question physical or verbal abuse. One must turn the other cheek. Christmas is a sin because it's pagan. Virtually everyone goes to hell, because many are called but few are chosen.


as the other guy said, it sounds like your family is crazy. you can hardly place blame on christianity for that. i still think spiritually can help (not instantly cure) social anxiety, although in your case you might want to look into buddhism or hinduism or something, because of your bad associations with christianity. its really all the same message (in my opinion) .


----------



## rambo

You have some good points but your speaking in a absolute way. This is why I refuse to attend church. I prefer to just read my bible home or attend bible study when I have the time (Also, this is what make people run away from the bible too). The reason why I say this is because your say our school, TV, friends and family condition us to live in fear. It all depends. Trust me it all depends. For example, if you grew up with parents that taught you to be fearless (Also, personality type affect it too. Myers and Brigg system im referring to). Then TV & school wont be as strong enough to place fear into the person to cause SA. It wont even be close. 

Now, your say just pray and ask Jesus for help. I don't think that's enough. You got to tell them to pray and help them self too. They got individuals praying and aint going out there and doing the work. Help yourself and help will be granted. 

Anyway, dont take what I said as offensive. I'm just trying to assist you.


----------



## Whitney

knightbird111 said:


> from the day you entered this world you have been conditioned by the television, by the school system, by friends and family to live in fear. The traditions of men is merely conditioning over the average joe to live in fear.


I was taught a lot more about living in fear by my church as a child than by any other source.


----------



## Samtrix

Sierpinski said:


> The child is the slave of the parent. The wife is the slave of the husband. The man is cursed to live by the sweat of his brow. It is a sin to question physical or verbal abuse.


Slavery was abolished for a reason. God didn't create us so that we could be punished and live in misery. Wouldn't he want his creation to be happy and not be paranoid about offending him with 'sins'. We're here to learn and we do that by making mistakes. Just be the best person you can be, and don't worry about the rest.

It's a sin to question physical or verbal abuse? I don't even... That logic honestly baffles me. No need for the justice system, then.



Whitney said:


> I was taught a lot more about living in fear by my church as a child than by any other source.


Same here. I had more fear instilled in me from the nuns at my school than almost anyone else I know.Those nuns were horrible for my SA, especially compared to my other teachers.


----------



## Smooth316

If you isolate yourself how will you go out and spread the gospel of Jesus? In order to overcome such circumstances, you must not simply disengage from the world and pray that all will be well for Paul said that Christians will suffer, everyone does, but one must pray and ask for wisdom and strength, one that can only come from the holy spirit. We need to be the light for the world, "You are the light of the world--like a city on a hilltop that cannot be hidden." - Matthew 5:14


----------



## knightbird111

People are funny, they say they don't know what is considered sin. I will tell you what is considered sin. So you will know and never forget it.

You are a porn watcher
you are a masturbator
you are a drinker (alcohol, beer, vodka,)
you are a smoker
you are a druggy 
you are a liar
you are a thief
you are a cursing fiend

you sin against the Lord and then you wonder why do I have social anxiety. You have guilt inside because you are a sinner.

Samtrix


> God didn't create us so that we could be punished and live in misery. Wouldn't he want his creation to be happy and not be paranoid about offending him with 'sins'. We're here to learn and we do that by making mistakes. Just be the best person you can be, and don't worry about the rest.


Samtrix, the truth is:
God created all humans to live holy, Adam and Eve screwed it up for all of us by eating that apple. God said damn all you humans, you will now be subject to Satan and demons for the sin committed by A&E. God felt pity on his experiment and sent Jesus for those humans who want to contact God and tell God life really sucks without you, I am going to stick close to Jesus from here on out.

For those humans who do not come to Jesus, they are under the A&E apple curse! They will never be happy, they will live in misery because they are living in a distance from God because they never found Jesus.

God makes A&E---->A&E sin---->Curse set in on all humans---->God feels sorry and sends Jesus---->Jesus passes the test---->humans who come to Jesus get set free from the curse of A&E---->Devil gets mad because he wants everyone to stay under the A&E curse.


----------



## Samtrix

So what if you've had SA when you were 3-4 years old and have never committed any of those sins? Yes, I have different views, but I'm not trying to argue, I'm trying to understand.


----------



## Mairie

knightbird111 said:


> People are funny, they say they don't know what is considered sin. I will tell you what is considered sin. So you will know and never forget it.
> 
> You are a porn watcher
> you are a masturbator
> you are a drinker (alcohol, beer, vodka,)
> you are a smoker
> you are a druggy
> you are a liar
> you are a thief
> you are a cursing fiend
> 
> you sin against the Lord and then you wonder why do I have social anxiety. You have guilt inside because you are a sinner.
> 
> Samtrix, the truth is:
> God created all humans to live holy, Adam and Eve screwed it up for all of us by eating that apple. God said damn all you humans, you will now be subject to Satan and demons for the sin committed by A&E. God felt pity on his experiment and sent Jesus for those humans who want to contact God and tell God life really sucks without you, I am going to stick close to Jesus from here on out.
> 
> For those humans who do not come to Jesus, they are under the A&E apple curse! They will never be happy, they will live in misery because they are living in a distance from God because they never found Jesus.
> 
> God makes A&E---->A&E sin---->Curse set in on all humans---->God feels sorry and sends Jesus---->Jesus passes the test---->humans who come to Jesus get set free from the curse of A&E---->Devil gets mad because he wants everyone to stay under the A&E curse.


Pride and judgment are much bigger sins, which I feel like I'm seeing in your post. Social anxiety is _not _caused by guilt from sins, and I hope to never see anything that presumptious and ignorant in writing again. 
______________________________

Samtrix, there is a lot of crap that people try to pass off as Christianity, as you have correctly noticed. You have some good thoughts. Sin, if I can explain it as simply as possible, is just anything that displeases God. Basically whatever is the opposite of loving God, loving people, and loving his creation (including yourself). So there are a lot of things that you do need to think through for yourself to discern if it is sin, but usually sin is pretty obvious. If you have to think too hard about _why _something is a sin, you're probably overthinking it. I seriously doubt God is too concerned about Harry Potter or taking weed for medical purposes. People who twist these random things into sin have made their religion completely legalistic, and completely miss out on the joy and peace of knowing God personally, which is sad.


----------



## AwkBoy

:sus
You know what I'm seeing from Knightbird's posts? I see the close-mindedness, absoluteness, and moral arrogance so typical of Christians, and it really does make me ****ing sick to read his garbage posts. What people should be doing is finding their own spiritual/religious path. The path that resonates with them. So please, just stop ****ing proselytizing and shoving your own pompous **** down the throats of others, ignorant ****.


----------



## JakeBoston1000

It is estimated by most scientists that man has existed for 100000 to 200000 years.So all this suffering for one man and one woman doing one thing that they were not supposed to?

Why would god wait at least 98000 years to send one man and one book to save us?He waited quite a long time to send help.

I think i will continue to believe there is a higher power but you(op) seem brainwashed.I have been extremely nervous since i was a little kid and being abused by teachers at a young age did not help the situation.

Sorry, but i don't think you have all the answers.


----------



## DefendAll

MobiusX said:


> religion is the solution for some only


for those who truly believe and give their all..not ppl looking for a quick fix


----------



## knightbird111

Paulallan it is very crazy that God would allow humans to suffer just because one woman ate the apple
But that is the case , if I had the opportunity to chat with God I would tell him this is so unfair and I have 
Brought this upp through prayer. My answer from the Lord is that this is all a test to see which humans will seek God rather than themselves. 

If Eden did not eat the apple all of us humans would be living a heaven here on earth. That of course did not happen so in order for a person to enter that heavenly position they must not sin once and follow Jesus through prayer and revelation.

Remember every bad thing a person suffers from is of Satan. SA is of Satan

it is a dark world for those who live in sin. Social Anxiety is an issue of the flesh.

If you are in sin and suffer from SA then understand that sin whether it be smoking, porn etc.....is the root cause

You need to release all that inner pain through tears crying to the Lord., only then will this SA go bye bye.

It is like a steam pot, it must be released because too much pressure, if you release through going to your sin then ur in trouble because now you take Satans side. If you release through tears then that fear will go away.

People don't want to know the truth, they don't want to think there is really a God, well there is. 

You want to sin? You are gonna experience hell on this earth. Just quit that sin because remember the Devil wants you to sin, that cigarette, that porn picture is the apple that Eden ate. When you have a smoke you are eating the apple and Satan laughs saying I got you again you fool. 

In sin you are powerless and that is how the Devil wants you to be. He wants you to fear. Get out of your compulsive sin now or in the end it will destroy you. Repent and have Jesus remove that sin from your life 

I don't like these truths that I have come to understand. Sin is fun but there is a price to pay, SA is one of them.

Don't kid yourself into thinking Jesus is some myth. Your TV and what you see on it is the real myth. When Jesus makes his arrival people are going to be in a great state of shock. He is not coming to make peace. I am very afraid to know that this is all real. The Holy judge will judge the whole world.

Every single thing we do and say is being written up. We are going to be judged by the holy one Jesus. When you curse it is written up.

If you want to live in heaven where everything works out right now here on earth you must not sin once. If you stop all sin everything here on earth will work to your benefit and then you enter the wonderful kingdom. Satan does not want you to know these truths so he will keep you eating that apple and everything you do here on earth will continue to go to hell. Make all the money you want it won't matter because you are a slave to sin


----------



## knightbird111

When you live 100% Holy you exploit the glitch to this matrix, every circumstance is a positive one. 

Look around you everyone is a sinner , a cursing fiend, we are trained by the TV to act unholy.

Be holy and you tap into the natural law of this world. 

Science does not run the show it is religion Christianity that runs the show

If I go to a parking lot and there is not one spot for me "I say Jesus I need a spot for my car". A person with a jesus bumper sticker pulls their car out right after I said that.

When I had a bad grumbling stomach ache, I said "Jesus stop this stomach pain and that instant it stopped.

Walk outside of your house now and talk lik you have a bluetooth ear piece on and say Jesus send me a sign that you are real, prove it to me. Jesus then will show you and you will be in shock


----------



## AwkBoy

You don't need the close mindedness of Christianity (or any Abrahamic religion) to be spiritual spirituality that you have. 
There's nothing wrong with believing in a higher power, but atleast question everything you're told and don't believe anything just because you are told to. But I guess there's no point in saying that when you already believe in the Bible wholeheartedly without doing the research necessary to see that it has more than a few condensed stories from Sumerian mythology. 


Next you'll say that just because my (spiritual) beliefs have some wiccan/pagan elements I'm going to burn in your hell forever.


----------



## knightbird111

Understand there is a messiah coming. The messiah controls everything, he even controls the health of each and every person. Anyone who knows the truth knows there is a messiah who will arrive.

People who do not believe in a messiah are your simple minded lost folks. Even the jews know a messiah is coming.

You think the earth spins on its own, you think science runs the show? No, the messiah runs the show.


----------



## AwkBoy

:roll
Understand that Christianity is not the only spiritual path out there. Nor is it the only right one. Anyone who does not know this truth is ignorant and stubborn as to think that their way is the only way. 

People who thinks one religion is the only way are the simple minded folks, you're post are a perfect archetype of that. 

I never said I didn't believe in something greater than us, so don't assume you think you know anything about my beliefs. 

I'm glad you've found a spiritual path that feels right to you, but don't use the threat of hell and the "second coming" as an excuse to presumptuously and ignorantly shove your fear based beliefs onto everyone thinking that your religion will fit everybody. But I'm not here to debate, and it's obvious you won't be convinced that your religion isn't the only right one. Bye now ^.^ 

Moderators, please lock this thread.


----------



## CoolSauce

^ ahhh I remember the times that I was as commited to arguing with radical religious people on the internet as you AwkBoy but I gave up after a few years since it's of no use. You are not going to convert a single one of them just as they wont convert you or any 'non-believer'. I'm not trying to criticize you or force you to do anything but just thinking about my personal experiences with this.

also, I think this part of the forum has been reserved for these commited religious people for the purpose that they keep their heated debates about their beliefs and such outside the rest of the forum. If you don't come here or don't click on this thread you won't get agitated and vice versa because I don't think the moderators are going to delete this thread since he's just talking about his beliefs, which is the main purpose of this section I think.


----------



## meeps

CoolSauce said:


> I don't think the moderators are going to delete this thread since he's just talking about his beliefs, which is the main purpose of this section I think.


I'm pretty sure the op's posts count as proselytizing.

"please remember this is for *faith-based support*. It is not a place to proselytize or debate your beliefs."


----------



## AwkBoy

CoolSauce said:


> ^ ahhh I remember the times that I was as commited to arguing with radical religious people on the internet as you AwkBoy but I gave up after a few years since it's of no use. You are not going to convert a single one of them just as they wont convert you or any 'non-believer'. I'm not trying to criticize you or force you to do anything but just thinking about my personal experiences with this.
> 
> also, I think this part of the forum has been reserved for these commited religious people for the purpose that they keep their heated debates about their beliefs and such outside the rest of the forum. If you don't come here or don't click on this thread you won't get agitated and vice versa because I don't think the moderators are going to delete this thread since he's just talking about his beliefs, which is the main purpose of this section I think.


There is sense in your words. I will heed them.


----------



## CoolSauce

meeps said:


> I'm pretty sure the op's posts count as proselytizing.
> 
> "please remember this is for *faith-based support*. It is not a place to proselytize or debate your beliefs."


I see. My bad


----------



## AwkBoy

meeps said:


> I'm pretty sure the op's posts count as proselytizing.
> 
> "please remember this is for *faith-based support*. It is not a place to proselytize or debate your beliefs."


That's also true.


----------



## David777

Smooth316 said:


> If you isolate yourself how will you go out and spread the gospel of Jesus? In order to overcome such circumstances, you must not simply disengage from the world and pray that all will be well for Paul said that Christians will suffer, everyone does, but one must pray and ask for wisdom and strength, one that can only come from the holy spirit. We need to be the light for the world, "You are the light of the world--like a city on a hilltop that cannot be hidden." - Matthew 5:14


This is true! Especially for one like myself who does not have the gift of gab. The only way I'd be able to represent Christ is to do it by example. Like living a good life according to what God teaches, and in that way I could be a light to others.


----------



## Royals

If only it was that easy. Still millions of Christians suffer with problems and fears. Yes, just because you are a believer doesn't mean you are automatically cured from all the harm in the world. God heals you at His times not ours. I still have my problems but God makes it easier to defeat them. So although we all make mistakes and have our human problems I really believe that:


God can heal all your problems (at His times not ours).
God can help you overcome, protect and heal your problems.
God is the best cure in conquering your problems.


So I acknowledge no one has ever developed, cured me as much as God. But it is a long road with ups and downs. He is working on me and teaching me. The more I trust His ways and blessings the better we will work together and He will be able to do much more in my life


----------



## knightbird111

when Jesus makes his arrival then everybody will be like I thought this dude was a myth, he will smirk and tell everyone, your going to hell and in the background satan will laugh because everyone got played big time but then all laughter ends when most of the human race gets dumped into the lake of fire with satan.

....and that's why we get temptation every day because satan wants to show the lord that us humans cannot resist the apples god forbids us to eat

And satan also wants to show God how we lived this whole existence in pride and for our own self advancement.

U see reality kicks in minutes after we leave this earth

even myself may well be off 2 hell


----------



## Royals

knightbird111 said:


> when Jesus makes his arrival then everybody will be like I thought this dude was a myth, he will smirk and tell everyone, your going to hell and in the background satan will laugh because everyone got played big time but then all laughter ends when most of the human race gets dumped into the lake of fire with satan.
> 
> ....and that's why we get temptation every day because satan wants to show the lord that us humans cannot resist the apples god forbids us to eat
> 
> And satan also wants to show God how we lived this whole existence in pride and for our own self advancement.
> 
> U see reality kicks in minutes after we leave this earth
> 
> even myself may well be off 2 hell


So long forgiveness, repentance and mercy


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

In some ways, it has made things easier. But it hasn't cured it.


----------



## SomniferumPapi

I have nothing against christianity except those christians that practice it wrong and judge everyone and push it onto others. (ive seen a whole forum with christians like that lol). Either way, I dont disagree with you and think that praying to jesus and following his ways is a GREAT solution, but not the only one. 

I agree with all the things about the media putting thoughts in our mind though. For example, the "lets get ****ed up smoke weed and drink!" music on the radio is definitely evil as hell and alot of my generation is brainwashed by this. Not to mention the news telling all sorts of lies its unbelievable! Dont even get me started on "reality shows" (which is a misleading name for those shows) like Jersey shore. That **** makes people stupid for real. 

Spirituality (like christianity) is definitely what is lacking in a lot of people today and definitely the best cure for everything as it makes you stronger and able to adapt. 

The masturbation and porn thing as well is evil as hell. Propaganda like "masturbation is healthy" is all over the internet and other places. Sex is not evil but masturbation and lust doesnt have the other core positive elements like love, intimacy, trust etc.

Good Post. I havent read all the replies but I hope there arent any "You christians are full of it" or "There is no God". People should just be open-minded and not bash any religion as long as you can think and believe what you want yourself.


----------



## SomniferumPapi

Royals said:


> If only it was that easy. Still millions of Christians suffer with problems and fears. Yes, just because you are a believer doesn't mean you are automatically cured from all the harm in the world. God heals you at His times not ours. I still have my problems but God makes it easier to defeat them. So although we all make mistakes and have our human problems I really believe that:
> 
> God can heal all your problems (at His times not ours).
> God can help you overcome, protect and heal your problems.
> God is the best cure in conquering your problems.
> 
> So I acknowledge no one has ever developed, cured me as much as God. But it is a long road with ups and downs. He is working on me and teaching me. The more I trust His ways and blessings the better we will work together and He will be able to do much more in my life


I agree, TOO MANY christians (and other religions also) pick and choose things out of the bible to follow. Everything must be done in order to get a 100% satisfaction from it to be closer to God and live in the Kingdom of God.


----------



## Royals

Also, in essence satam is the course of all evil in this world. Ever since he was kicked out of heaven. That is true. And you can also choose to live by his commands and earthly material desires and ways or by God's word en in His kingdom. That is also true. Medication wont solve anything and is only there to keep the fear neutral or make it worse and Jesus is the only way and solution. Also true. And yes, I also made progress for the first time ever since I started investing in my spirit and in God again.

But, like some said, while God might be the ultimate solution and medication, your fears and problems will not always dissapear in an instant. It is an individual process/road with ups and downs. God is the only one who decides when to take away your problems and make you totally free. Sometimes He takes His time and He has His reasons so that is not up to you. You can try and try but sometimes you have to accept it won't work or get solved if it isn't God's time yet. This is the hardest part to accept sometimes. But only through will, acceptance, determination and faith will you conquer. I once asked the Holy Spirit what it is wich will help me bring me to my destination and conquer my problems. And He said one word:

*steadfastness*

Because through seadfastness comes conquering/victory.

Just keep on trying and holding on and you will make it. God is also with you in your fears. Right there by your side. So don't feel guilty for having human fears or problems. God understands. He is there to support you and help you. When you fall He will helps you to get up again. The most important thing is not to be perfect or sinless (we are all sinners) but to *try, and do everything with your best intentions and the goodness of your heart*. That is what makes you. God definately is the best friend, treacher and help you can get. He gives you the power to not give up


----------



## Samtrix

Does this mean that SA sufferers of all other faiths/religions are screwed?


----------



## Raphael200

Okay,so we have this little thing going on here right now.

What u consider sins is NOT sins,it's human nature,the only sins u can do is against God and Jesus.

Some humans are just toooooo sensitive about things they see as ''BIG BAD SINS"

Because they are unhappy and others that "sin" are not.So they will easily blame them.For example,my father is like the ultimate "decent" guy,he doesn't even watch movies where people say "oh my god".That is why I hate him,also,he never wants me too have any form of fun,and seeing others have fun makes him somewhat mad,idk why.

Personnly,I blame civilised people,for being so..........ach,civilised!

Seeing other people go wild in the streets makes me happy,they seem to be free of human worries and shyt,but others who want to go to church and follow religion,they don't seem to be happy,they are just brainwashed,and yes,kinda dumb.

I don't follow bloody religion,it has no purpose to me,I don't even follow Jesus,no,me and Him,we're just buddies,best buddies.

Even God makes me angry soemtime,and I do swear at God,coz see,he is also a "father".

If u wanna find the cure for social anxiety,then get outa da house and go look for it.U should try and do the impossible,coz if u fail, will be cured anyways,coz being cured of social anxiety is NOT impossible,it's just a little harder than other stuff in life,but that will only make u more happy in the end.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

I think that if Christianity can't cure your sa, than sa is the cross you gotta carry, and you don't wanna make your cross less heavy, do you ?

Of course, for those who have cured sa through religion, I'm curious about what is their cross ?


----------



## Raphael200

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I think that if Christianity can't cure your sa, than sa is the cross you gotta carry, and you don't wanna make your cross less heavy, do you ?
> 
> Of course, for those who have cured sa through religion, I'm curious about what is their cross ?












^^^^^^Zat is mein cross.^^^^^


----------



## Freiheit

HardRock said:


>


+1


----------



## vstar401

Freiheit said:


> +1


Blasphemy, both of ye


----------



## Givenupongod

Geez, there's a typo in the thread's title. Change 'cure' to 'cause' and you will have nailed it.


----------



## JadedAm

I agree. Becoming a Christian, has helped me. It's my talks with God and meditation on the Gospel that has brought me a long way. I'm still struggling with my anxieties but when I feel like I'm keeping God's commandments to the best of my ability, I feel much better and it calms me.


----------



## Otherside

Think it's called the Placebo effect.


----------



## SeekerinCali43

I have been a christian for many years and have been helped greatly by my relationship with God. But, by no means did all my problems go away when I became a christian. Just the opposite happened. I now felt compelled to live life to a much higher standard, which was incredibly scary. And I felt alone through a lot of it. The devil is a liar and will use all means at his disposal to get us away from God and convince us that He is not trustworthy. My SA kept me from people, and the people I chose to hang out with were not good people and hurt me. Frankly, I am surprised I am still here and did not end up in a mental institution. I cant explain how that didnt happen, other than God was carrying me through those times, because seemingly everything in my environment was against me trying to tear me down. 

All these years later I still have my SA and still struggle everyday to "keep it together". I know that the main reason I still struggle like I do is because I do not trust God. I feel like he let me down and was not there for me in my darkest hour, so how can I trust my life with Him? I just cant do it. I hope and pray that God will one day help me to understand why I have had to struggle so much in this life. Cause right now it makes no sense to me. It all seems so pointless and if God really cared how could he have allowed me to go through all this crap!

Anyways thanks for listening to me vent. This is my first post here. Hi everyone.


----------



## Scottie Pippen

*Yes... and No.*

As a believe in Jesus, I can say that sometimes he intentially allows problems/pain into our lives. Sometimes, it may be to humble us. Other times, it is to grow our character as Romans says. No where in the Bible does it say because you believe in God all your problems will go away. In fact, most of the Apostled died for their faith. The exact opposite happens. I do agree though, that having a relationship with God can bring us peace that he will love us for the rest of our lives as we spend enternity with him.

Sometimes, you cannot simply just erase biological reasons though. For example, if someone does not have an amyglada gland, they have 100% no fear. If you really want to cure fear, then remove that part of your brain. Some people were made genetically and enviornmentally to have overactive brain parts or a chemical imbalance.

At the same time, God can heal if he choses to. I just talked to someone today at my chuch who was healed from bi-polar supernaturally. But sometimes he does not and will not. I personally believe he is intentially not healing my OCD anxiety as it humbles me, is building my character, and is giving me zeal to want to help others who are in suffering (which is biblical).


----------



## QuietCatLover

To each his or her own. I'm sure it works for some but never helped me.


----------



## ericastooge

Ever since I got saved by the blood of Jesus Christ, I am becoming a better person slowly. I still have my sad, but I'm not depressed about it.


----------

